
SOC 2 compliance for startups - MIKE_BOZ
https://www.cyberadvisorygroup.com/soc%202%20type%20ii%20certification%20the%20quick%20and%20easy%20way
======
MIKE_BOZ
Please post other suggested resources - especially for SaaS type companies and
valley based resources.

